# What is a horse? CONTEST!!



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

for Wild/Running free
"Do you give the horse his strength or clothe his neck with a flowing mane?
 Do you make him leap like a locust, striking terror with his proud snorting?
 He paws fiercely, rejoicing in his strength, and charges into the fray.
 He laughs at fear, afraid of nothing; he does not shy away from the sword.
 The quiver rattles against his side, along with the flashing spear and lance.In frenzied excitement he eats up the ground; he cannot stand still when the trumpet sounds".


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

for class 2,4 or 5:
*J**MY FANTASY WORLD**J* 

We run through the meadow, the grass sparkling from the dew, the blue, endless sky is like our path, guiding us to our destination, which is yet to be decided.
The soft songs of the bluebirds urge us to go further… faster.
I grip with my legs and entwine my fingers into my partner’s soft mane, he bursts forward, and I close my eyes as the rain starts to fall. It kisses me softly on the face and, for the moment, I feel that everything is absolutely perfect. 
We continue to canter through the knee high grass, and the rain continues to get harder, I don’t care though, I wouldn’t change this moment for anything.
As I feel the heavy breathing of my horse I know he is getting tired, and reluctantly we slow down.
When we stop, neither of us makes a sound. 
Even the bluebirds have stopped their happy chatting.
I hear my mother calling for us to return, so together we turn around, and walk on back.
I turn around once more, looking at my fantasy land, and knowing that now I must return back to reality.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

for class 3:
DRESSAG 

We step gracefully into the sand covered arena; the lights are blinding and the massive crowd cheer and chant. 
I brush my boots off one last time, and I begin to feel very self-conscious. _I know I am only here because I am one of the top riders in Australia, and that is why I am here, but what if I muck up? My whole life could be ruined in just one step. _The crowd cheer louder as I step into view, my heart racing. 
_Forget them _I think _Just forget them, remember your training_. And then I can here nothing but the sound of my horse’s hooves, so delicately do they step on the golden ground.
_Halt _I think, and then I feel the powerful muscles beneath me stop, neatly squared at the exact centre point _perfect _I think, but the test hasn’t even begun yet.
I lower my head and place me left hand on my horse’s hindquarter gently for a second, then as I squeeze my calves and rise up and down to the smooth trot, I begin to feel the real power of dressage.
With such grace we turn in a perfect circle, my horse doesn’t put one foot out of place. Nearing the end of the circle I tap my legs, so obvious to me yet unseen to the crowd, onto my horse’s chestnut sides. And with that she moves into a flowing canter, moving so swiftly. We both know this test off by heart, and I hardly even need to tell her to do a flying change down the centre line, _Good girl Nim! _ I cry out in my head, but the hardest part is still t come, and I just hope we can pull it off, a few more circles and turns, okay here it is, we are just about to come to the long side and about to complete our final thing, I move into a trot, and then… piaffe! _We did it!! _I turn into the centre, halt… solute… the whole crowd burst into applause, and with a swish of Nim’s tail we trot out off the magical arena, back into the real world. 
I wait for the others to finish their test, and I admit they’re good, VERY good… 
The last person finishes her test, and the judges are left to count up the scores.
The suspense is overpowering and it seems like an eternity before they finally come to the microphone and announce the placings._ I’ll be an embarrassment to Australia if I get a bad score _and then the time comes… “In 3rd place, representing America we have Jessica Condor,” The whole crowd burst into loud whoops and cheers as the 3rd place getter went up to collect her prize. “And in second we have, representing Ireland, Molly McGuiness,” taking her place on the pavilion with her trusty steed beside the American Jessica she waved to the adoring crowd, “And in first place we have…” For a second it felt like the whole world had stopped, everyone was holding their breath, “In first place we have representing Australia…” _Australia? I’m the only Aussie; it can’t be… he must have said Austria, yeah that blondy, Anna Brunn… right?? _ “Katie Spielder riding Niblefoot,” I gasp as the crowd begin to breathe again and roar in wild applause, I nudge Nim into a steady trot and go out to collect my gleaming trophy and Nim’s rose wreath, Nim lowers her head as the smiling judges put the wreath over her head and let it slide down on her neck, she is proud off herself _And so she should be _I think. She then lets out a victorious whinny as we begin our lap of honour, and nothing matters to me anymore, not the tall trophy, or the wreath so carefully placed on Nim’s neck now glistening with sweat, or the cheering crowds, all of that is behind me and all there is just the two of us, just an aussie girl and her champion horse.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

FOR CLASS 5:
*Magical forest*

As I walk through the forest I feel a kind of peace. The forest creatures greet me warmly and I know instantly that I belong here.
I look around to the surroundings and see a small bridge that is on top of a river that looks like it was made of pure diamonds. As I look up into the sky I see towering trees above me.
At the corner of my eye I see something strange, a small stone.
I walk towards the stone and look down at it. It shows a picture of a one horned horse, a unicorn was carved in great detail on the rocks surface. Although the difference between the picture and my self is huge, the likeness between us is strangely amazing. As I look to the right of the rock I see a cave, full of sparkling jewels.
As I stand wondering what this fantasy land is, I feel strange, different. But I say to myself that I am just imagining things, as this forest is so strange.
I decide to wander on further.
I then see a stream, after hearing the water trickle from it; I realize how thirsty I am. I walk over to the stream and I notice something strange. My reflection isn’t my reflection. It is the same horse that was carved into the stone. But what is even more strange, when I move, the horse in the reflection does the same.
I look behind me, to make sure that no one is there, to see if it really is my reflection. No body is there, so I continue looking at the reflection, confused. Then I jump. It couldn’t be could it!? The strange feeling by the rock, the reflections, could this perfect figure in the river be mine? I then look down and notice that my body has changed dramatically. I now have four hooves instead of to feet; my pale skin has changed into a body covered from top to bottom with pure white fur. My scraggily brown hair has changed into a long snowy mane, and a long spiral horn is coming out of the center of my fore head, spiraling around and around. I am absolutely shocked by my new figure and am surprised that I am shy of myself. I am almost too scared to try out my new body. How long have I been like this?
But then once again I remembered about the carved rock, and the unicorn that looked so much like me.
I had been like this since then, and haven’t even noticed!
As I begin thinking about what had happened, my highly trained ears hear something that I couldn’t have been able to hear when I was a human; a tiny rustling in the bushes.
As I stare at the way of the sound my heart beating a mile a minute I see a unicorn that looks exactly like me.
He comes out and nudges me gently.
I then know why I am here; the crystals in the cave. I must guard them now.
As I get nudged again in my new powerful ribs, I gallop of with my new partner. And now I am stuck in this body for eternity.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

for class 5:
*On the track*

The loud speakers roar among the exited crowd.
They whoop and squeal as the dazzling horses step on polished hooves onto the grass damp with the morning mist.
And here I am, waiting, hoping that everything will go smoothly, praying that everything will go as planned. 
I am the youngest out of all 23 jockeys; my heart is racing fast, as if the horses are competing right inside me. 
I sit on top of my mount, and he prances, letting everyone know that he is going to be a winner. 
The other horses are preparing to run out of the gates so I begin to bring him in too.
The back gates close behind us as my trainer whispers some final words _be strong, be confident, let the horse do the rest. _And I close my eyes, letting the words sink in. I stroke the chestnuts neck gently to calm him.
BEEP!! I here the buzzers go, and then 19 horses racing full speed.
The rush… the adrenalin!! 
I can feel the powerful hooves thumping onto the ground, 1 2 3 4, 1 2 3 4, and the strides repeat themselves over and over.
I’m close to the front now and the adrenalin rushes throughout me
We can both feel it… horse and rider… going at full speed!!
I’m closer and closer to leads position, and now I’m wedged right in between two other horses…
One horse turns in… towards me… I loose my stirrup and I can feel myself slipping… soon to be pounded with dozens of hooves… I close my eyes and prepare for the impact of the fall. I then hear the words in my head… _be strong, be confident…_ The words give me a new rush and I know that I need to get back onto the saddle and win this race! I swing back into the saddle and try to regain my stirrup while racing at full speed. I get back into position and thank God for saving me for the fate that was so close only seconds ago.
The line is 50m now and we’re in forth. 
My beautiful steed knows that this is his chance… he has to show his full power… and with that he bursts forward, foam is coming off his shoulders and I know he is determined to reach his goal before any other horse.
We past one horse, and another… it’s now neck and neck between us and the other rider… 15m now… 10m… 5m… Another burst of energy and we’re past the line!! It’s to close to call… a photo finish!! I look up on the board to see our placing, I cross all my fingers and toes, and I know that my amazing horse would be crossing his too if he had them… It takes a while for the second and first placings to be put up and I think to myself it really must have been a close call.
And they’re up… first place… IT’S ME!! I scream with joy and my horse gives a victory neigh, news reporters come all around us to take photos and ask questions. A beautifully dressed lady comes up to us and puts a blanket of roses on my steeds back. And gives me a trophy… and then we trot off to get ready for the winners circle.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

What is a horse?

A horse is 500 pounds of pure energy, enthusiasm and life.
A horse is those hoofbeats pounding on the ground, flared nostrils, raised heads and a streaming mane. 
A horse is majestic, intelligent and inquisitive.
A horse is both bold and meek.
A horse can be swishing its tail idly in the breeze, delicately nibbling grass, and still be radiating grace and power.
A horse is a protector, a leader, a follower, a teacher and a friend.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ohhhh i lke it


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*The beauty and grace of a horse*
A piece of light
A sweet smelling flower
A happy place 
A breeze of wind
A fantasy land
A friend
A joy
It must be....
*The horse*


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*The horse*
Is girls best friend,
My horse is my best friend,
A horse is always there,
My horse is always there,
Whether it be to cry on,
To tell my deepest secrets,
or just someone to talk to,
He is always there,
He takes me places no one else can,
I can fly when I'm with my horse,
A horse is a girls best friend,
My horse is my best friend.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

just subbing im still writing mine


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I wish I could do poems. I can't put into words what the horse means to me t least not in a poem.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think it has to be a poem 
Just a piece of writing


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

The Frisian

I close my eyes and hear a drum,
A drum coming closer and closer to me,
It sounds as the thunder cracking trough the sky,
It sounds like a fairytale came alive.

I fall asleep and see a shimmer,
A shiny black shape is coming closer to me,
It looks like an ancient creature,
It looks like a fairytale came alive.

I open my eyes and see a horse,
An enormous horse coming closer to me,
I can see its waving mane and tail,
His muscles rolling under its black coat,
The eyes made of pure gold and filled with feelings.
A fairytale came alive.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Racing- Group 3 

He cut through the air with such precision, placing each hoof in a synchronized dance, His eyes wild his blood pumping. He was an image of pure perfection. He was the definition of power, beauty strength and unbreakable courage. He lifted himself as though he were soaring, his heart roared with each stride. Nose to nose fighting for the stake, he was defying all odds. He ran with such grace and supremacy the other horses where fighting to hold on. He took one last stride to the final stretch, He dug deep and found the raw passion for racing, he sub missed to the esteem, and dreamed of running, he banished the cracks of whips and the heavy and powered forward leaving them in a simple memory. The ground trembled under his foot the skies opened and he was really running. The roar of the crowd burst through his ear drums as he took his final stride to victory. He challenged gravity and stared it down in its tracks. He could fly.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

She is a wild fire- group 1 (i think)

She reared up with a look of daggers, 
she was wild and un-tamed, 
she struck out with such force the ground shuddered and the skies cracked. 
I watched her suck each breath as though it would be her last.
 Power bore through her as if it were blood. 
Beauty and dominance flowed over her mirroring that fiery mane. 
She was mean, she was ruthless, and she was addictive. 
She pranced around me biting out at me. 
Her legs followed her every instruction. 
She had an appetite for life a desire for adventure. 
She took off into the dense forest for protection, but it was no camouflage for her. 
The rich red stood out like a light. 
Her legs untouched by the deep undergrowth.
 Her eyes determined,
 her heart set. 
She stretched with recognisable grace, l
ifting herself with precision. 
She knew these lands, she was home. 
She was wild.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

What is a horse-
A horse is the elements combined,
A horse is recognisable strength, beauty, grace, and most of all compassion.
A horse is a projection of dreams,
A bearer of deep and dark secrets,
 A horse is Trust, hope, talent and desire, 
Flowing manes, Deep breaths and long sighs,
Comforting smells and tear stained coats,
A horse is the light to every tunnel,
A horse is that i love.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

What is a horse-

The one whinny that seems louder than all the others when you walk out to the pasture

The one who bites your butt when you clean his feet

The one who seems to smile when you walk up

The one who melts into joy when you scratch that one spot

The one who is willing to do ANYTHING you ask

The one knows where all the peppermints are hidden 

The one that forgives after you make a mistake

The one who let's you hug all over him

The one who makes the entire day, worth it

I have that one <3


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I acually have a song that I sing to Cheyenne sometimes. I heard snippets of it off a show but I couldn't understand most of it and I built onto it (they had only said a couple lines and some of it was unclear). Hope it counts!

I'm riding alone
I need no one
gone a long time and should probably go home
I'm riding home
ride into the barn
where there's horses in the paddocks and water in the troughs 
their backs are all broad and their tails swish around, swish around
swish around real slow
I take of the saddle
and grab a blanket for my pony
and I put it on my pony and watch her breath slow
Her mane is straight and pretty
her coat always gleams yes it gleams
oh it gleams shiny gold
I groom it for hours
to make it shine like gold for the show
we go to shows all the time
we win some blue ribbons to put on her stall to show off
to show off to everyone that she's by best pony and she'll always be

so yeah. that's my short little song.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

when does it end?


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

sorry for the grammar im from mexico and im doing my best.
I wanna dedicate thsi to my heart and sould Black Magic RIP my beloved unrideable boy.
3. shows/ competing

I remmeber that first day I saw you, alone and abandoned in that stall.
I remmeber how you look down and on guard.
They al called me crazy, and look at me when I walked you out.
They said you were unrideable by the best ones and asked me to get you back.

We got in that ring with the excuse of just a little trot.
We watch them how all got surprised when you didn't buck me off.
You run into that fence and jumped.
And I gave you my heart and Soul.

We went into the shows.
I was a bigginer, who couldnt handle a horse
And you were even worse, "that **** black horse"
But I looved the look on their faces when we were done.

Place to Place, show by show,
every weekend we jumped and rock and roll
Leaving gossips and amusement in the crowd
Sooner than latter we had beated the odds

They said we werent ment to be together,
But they used to bet we will win 
in nationals and state finals.
And then it came that horrible day.

We were crowned number one,
and you were taken away.
I couldnt handle the pain so
I went away.

I saw you 3 yrs latter 
You werent the same.
no more my shinny black horse, 
the one that gave his heart and soul in every jump

You were the same unridiable horse
I feel in love 5 years away.


and this poem is a poem that i would like to share. is a poem I wrote for the man who teached me everything i know about horses, and made me who Im today in every aspect in my life.
this wont match in any class i dont want it to be graded or classified its just somethign i like to share about my dad.

You teached me to read writte, for school.
You teach me to remmember, for a exam.
You teach me to believe, that anything was possible.
You teach me to breed, and respect every animal.
You teach me to ride, and became no 1
You made me who I'm
that was us the ones that wrote, remmebered, believed. breed and rode.
then I look back and you are gone ...
and you teached me more.
you teach me to feel, that I miss you.
You teached me to writte , about you.
You teached me to cry, forgive and smile.
You teach me to ride, 'cos I love it and not 'cos I had to.
You teached me to miss you.
And after so long you are still my dad.
Thanks for make me who I´m.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Wild running free


The Stallion

He stood upon the rocky crag,
With nostrils flaring wide
And gazed upon the herd below
His eyes betrayed his pride.

And then he saw not far away
Ten riders on a hill
All muscles tensed, all heard looked up
And every heart stood still.

Upon the herd the rider swept
To drive them to a gap
That just beyond the hunters knew
They'd built a hidden trap.

Upon the hill the stallion spied
His captured herd depart
Each passing moment,vengeance grew
Until it filled his heart.

Then every eye turned to the king
Up to that noble sire
The anger in his eyes did flash
Like burning coals of fire.

With lifted head he reared and pawed
His challenge to the night
With flashing hooves he wheeled and turned
And disappeared from sight.

This dare the men could not refuse
They knew the chase was on
And up above the reddened sky
Announced the coming dawn.

Four days did pass and every hour
The quarry they pursued
The mighty steed did wan and tire
He could not stop for food.

Till gasping he could run no more
His will he would not bend
His spirit always would remain
Unbroken to the end.

Before him lay a deep ravine
No bridge across it spanned
Behind the riders closed on him
He would not wear their brand.

Without a backwards glance he leaped
Defiance to his foe
His handsome twisting body spun
Down to the rocks below.

_They say that on a starry night
A shadow will appear
And if you listen carefully
Faint hoof beats you might hear._

Spyder

I wrote this when I was 18.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

For other:

*Pegasus Wings*

Soaring through the clear blue sky,
A pegasus came flying by.
Wings of a feather,
Body of silk,
He blended in with the clouds
That looked like spilt milk.
Flying above us,
Swooping down,
He goes gliding through town.


A wonderful creature
he must be,
certainly a sight to see!
Soon he flew down,
I walked up to him,
His heart thumped,
His wings spread,
I guess he decided to cove his head!


A smart boy he was,
Quite the comedian,
I knew he liked me in a way!


"Soon" I thought,
"Soon I will touch his pegasus wings."


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ahhhh guys i dont think this contest is gonna be judged


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

So :lol: I just wanted to get that poem out there


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Marlea Warlea said:


> ahhhh guys i dont think this contest is gonna be judged



Unless a mod steps in.

This is *one of the very reasons *the under/over 15 rule was brought in.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ugg. Don't remind me or I litterally CRY.
Now don't make a youngster cry


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Another shining example of why the rule was brought in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

_*Oh your two!! Stop. We all know why the rule was brought in. No need to start patronizing us. Cant we just accept that this contest isnt going to be judged, and get on with it?*_


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

well it's cool reading eachother's poems and songs and stories and stuff anyways


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll take charge here and see if there is anyone who has NOT entered the contest that would like to judge


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Can I judge and not include mine?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

If you do get a judge PLEASE GET AN ADULT!

And get TWO judges.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm letting people vote. OK! Be patient. Trust me I don't have hours and hours to judge contests. Please calm down, Spyder. -rolls eyes-


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

we all have a right to b like this... this has been ging to long... if you don't judge or atleast close this soon, we will find another judge... 
spyder... MOST kids are responsible and ALWAYS finish contests they start... if you dont want to be involved in a contest made by us younger members... dont enter


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Calm down Marlea Warlea. Spyder is right. This is getting a bit ridiculous Faudteagen you have two other competions that you haven't closed or finished judging from months ago. If you don't have the time don't make the competitions, that is just unfair to the people who enter them.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, judging is going on now in another thread. 
No offense Spyder, but you don't really need to start telling her what to do (e.t. Have an adult)
Yeah, maybe it is unfair, but I wasn't expecting mine to be judged, though if it did that would be cool, I just finally wanted to share it.
It's getting to be a picky thing.
Spyder, if you don't like the ways of this contest, I think (personally) you should back out, be the good guy! And that's to all of you, too.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I think Spyder should be quiet overall. I mean I had another thread for my edits and she is like, How about spending some time and finishing the two contests you have outstanding?? NOT the place to bring it up and quite frankly, I was REALLY annoyed.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I am having people vote on the thread. So no need to get your panties in a wad anymore.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

CLOSED!:wink:


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

yay  can't wait to see the results 

Lets not get defensive guys okay? Lets close that last 'loud discussion' (don't wanna make people mad by saying 'argument') as well okay? (yes I like playing peacemaker ) I guess this new rule is kinda driving us nuts


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

fuadteagan said:


> I think Spyder should be quiet overall..



I have no problems with leaving.

There are better forums out there.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

okay guys knock it off, the judging is done anyways. And we can't wait to hear the results can we???


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Spyder said:


> I have no problems with leaving.
> 
> There are better forums out there.


 
Do you not think this is a tad dramatic? It would sure be a shame to see you go, all over a competition run by a child and was late with the judging. After all you are the responsible and mature adult in this situation... 




Cheyennes mom said:


> okay guys knock it off, the judging is done anyways. And we can't wait to hear the results can we???


 
This i agree with %100!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

If anyone ever votes...... ASK PEOPLE! Or else, u won't get results...


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

What do you mean by that?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

lildonkey8 said:


> What do you mean by that?


Probably referring to the other thread for voting, however that thread is totally useless.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Probably referring to the other thread for voting, however that thread is totally useless.


How is it useless? I don't have time to judge so I let the public decide, maybe because some people r not patinet. :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

fuadteagan said:


> How is it useless? I don't have time to judge so I let the public decide, maybe because some people r not patinet. :wink:




Most threads that ask for voting have a poll attached...yours does not.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

i dont care if mine gets voted i wrote ir to express my expiriance, so enjoy it, i thought thisone was an amazing contest great idea of expressing, but all this judging fight has turned it totally anoying


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I know, right?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry. Well. I can't do a poll since u know like there is like 6 categories.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

To the OP, 

I haven't read the thread, but maybe you could PM me what should be included in a poll and I can add it to the thread so you can get your contest finished this time around?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> To the OP,
> 
> I haven't read the thread, but maybe you could PM me what should be included in a poll and I can add it to the thread so you can get your contest finished this time around?


There is classes & stuff so I would need like 8 polls.. different ones. I don't think you can do more than one thread right? If I can't, thanks for offering. If no one votes for it then I will just judge.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, that's sort of the problem with polls. For threads like these, it's really best if you judge or assign a judge for the classes. It would probably be best to have you judge this contest and then you could always do it differently in your next one


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Yep, that's sort of the problem with polls. For threads like these, it's really best if you judge or assign a judge for the classes. It would probably be best to have you judge this contest and then you could always do it differently in your next one


thank you


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

If anyone wants to judge, reply!


----------

